# Thoughts on mass gainers??



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

ok so im one of those people who can sit around and eat pies all day! I know this aint gonna last all my life so i changed my diet shortly after giving up riding, my problem is my body is still in over drive and my weight is constantly between 65 and 66kg this difference can happen over about a month but i can never seem to get any heavier i have always been slim and always been on the lean the side. Im looking to get up to around 11 stone and see how i look from there, just really wanting opinions....


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok recored what you eat on a day to day bases for a week work out the exact macros and your kcal intake say you wont to be on 3000-3500kcal for a bulk probably at your weight its suprising how much you have to eat to get that amount. i done this and it was suprising how lil i eat

most weight gainers are pure sugar. you could make your own look at other peoples shakes on here most often, protein powder, oats, pb, oil i.e. olive oil, bennas ect


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Ha ha yeh im already suprised at how much i need to eat i did used to eat like a horse but obviously as exercise cut down so did the appetite and now im struggling to eat as much as i need to, i eat healthy all home cooked and all fresh this. I will take a good look at my calorie in take as im pretty sure im no where near 3500 a day!

When u say most weight gainers i was recommended to try omnx sci mx hardcore but i have been doing a little reading on them and would i be right in thinking that some are good and like u say most are just crap??


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Need to take a carefull look at the amount and quality of carbs used.

Personally I would recommend using a protein and then instant/grounded oats made up to your own calorie needs and then if using a blender a tbls of nat peanut butter or some nuts for healthy fats.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

To be honest i have to be careful on the amount of oats i eat they tend to bung me up and just slow digestion way down so im ending up bloated and non regular should we say, This is part of the reason im asking about gainers, I was eating my oats in a morning with protein shake to wash it down and after about a 3 days of this i noticed that i wasnt going as regular so i changed the oats and starting having 3 poached eggs on toast with a glass of milk and the problems vanished i was is there something i can replace oats with or am i just been a big girl lol. I dont mind making my own shakes as i will then know what im washing down.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you smoke?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bandyleg said:


> To be honest i have to be careful on the amount of oats i eat they tend to bung me up and just slow digestion way down so im ending up bloated and non regular should we say, This is part of the reason im asking about gainers, I was eating my oats in a morning with protein shake to wash it down and after about a 3 days of this i noticed that i wasnt going as regular so i changed the oats and starting having 3 poached eggs on toast with a glass of milk and the problems vanished i was is there something i can replace oats with or am i just been a big girl lol. I dont mind making my own shakes as i will then know what im washing down.


Really?

Oats have a decent amount of fibre so I am suprised and the expression egg bunged is for good reason!

All different me guess


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Mass gainers are just pure sugar :-( get a good quality blend protein and make your own shakes, blend frozen fruit, yogurt, rolled oats, etc etc to up the carbs and cals


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

To be honest, the best thing I ever did was knock the gainers on the head. Reason being I was taking 1200cal in a shake and was so bloated I couldn't eat anything for hours after. I moved onto a protein shake with a 110g flapjack in the mornings which leaves plenty of room for shed loads of chicken and pasta a couple of hours later. Since then my weight has jumped. I still have a cal shake on an evening but it's just half a one to up the cals a little


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

launch the gainer and buy some milk


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeh I also am not keen on the gainers. They make me poo like mad. I think they are just full of junk, id rather eat a proper meal.

I tend to make my own thick shakes by adding 80g oats, blast them in a blender, add some whey, creatine, peanut butter, a bit of olive oil and ice. That ups the calories quite a bit and are all good for you. Of course you could add in milk for even more calories instead of water. I prefer water though.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Have a look @ DinoMass. I'm using it at and it's really good IMHO. No bloat or so full you can't eat (I can eat a full meal after 1hr 1/2 of having one)

Gets my vote.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Whey, oats, PB, EVOO, banana, milk for me.

Tried a few gainers and all give me headaches, dodgy stomachs and empty wallets.

Atlas Super Weight Gain, Mutant Mass, Mammoth. All dodgy.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Do you smoke?


Yeh i do smoke i gave up a few months back and noticed my appetite grew and i ended up starting again!! I realise that smoking curbs appetite and doesnt help my situation so, I know that i have to give this up and its something i am currently working on.

I havnt tried sticking the oats in a blender maybe this will help i will give this a go, so as a pre workout shake what are we recommending and then for the post workout too? I need to do something and get this right dont wanna end up a fatty lol.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

The Big Dog said:


> Have a look @ DinoMass. I'm using it at and it's really good IMHO. No bloat or so full you can't eat (I can eat a full meal after 1hr 1/2 of having one)
> 
> Gets my vote.


EVOO?? See this a lot what is it?


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Always make my own, cheaper, more adaptble and better for you. Majority of mass gainers are full of sugar, even those that arent its easier to make yourself. Use stuff like whey, oats, weetabix, fruits, nut butters, evoo, flax seed, milk etc.

Check this out http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/vitol/russianbear5000.html


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

thermique said:


> Always make my own, cheaper, more adaptble and better for you. Majority of mass gainers are full of sugar, even those that arent its easier to make yourself. Use stuff like whey, oats, weetabix, fruits, nut butters, evoo, flax seed, milk etc.
> 
> Check this out http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/vitol/russianbear5000.html


That stuff is insane!! 3 servings per tub if i was reading that correctly!! I am defo gonna start looking into making my own ideally i would like them to have a good amount of recovery supplements in there. Thanks for the input i think its kinda clear what people are thinking of mass gainers, I will have a good look around the forum for recipe ideas and what to add for pre and post work outs  Thanks.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bandyleg said:


> EVOO?? See this a lot what is it?


Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for that lol!! oil in a shake?? random...


----------



## 19dan89 (Sep 1, 2011)

bandyleg said:


> Thanks for that lol!! oil in a shake?? random...


Healthy fats, not random !


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Im supplementing oils in flax seed oil caps also cod liver oil have been for a while, so i managed to eat a whopping 4104 calories slightly excessive but just wanted to know just how much i could eat in a day with out popping! 1200 of those come from shakes mixed with milk but im defo calorie counting! thanks for the thoughts people i have started flinging a few things into my own shakes it taste batter and i feel better fed too


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL my bad clicked on the wrong thread!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I use them, if they clean and rest of diet is clean they a good addition to a meal. Why you would ever consume a full 1000 to 1200 calorie serving is beyond me. I halve the serving using only 3 scoops so only add about 600 cals to a clean meal of chicken and rice. You mass gainer shouldn't bloat you and you shouldn't ruin your appetite for the next meal.

Currently use SSN Mass Addiction.


----------

